# Dung Beetle, Spirit Box



## jjjimi84 (Mar 8, 2020)

Couple of recently fully completed pedals, the incredible Dung Beetle with a Rick Sanchez painting and the Spirit Box with a big elephant on it. Both were painted using acrylic paint and finished with an epoxy pour. 

Dung Beetle, built on May 20th 2019 and Painted on February 2nd 2020










Spirit Box, built November 6th 2018 and Painted March 3rd 2020









Here is a PNP dirty booster I made to go with the Rick Sanchez fuzz, no Rick is complete without Morty


----------



## Barry (Mar 8, 2020)

Nice looking builds, love the artwork!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice builds, bitchen artwork!  Rick looks like he just ate a Dung Beetle.


----------

